# Where to go next with Mendelssohn?



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Some advice please on where to go next with Mendelssohn's "best" works once I've experienced the following:

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto 1
Symphony 3, 4, 5
Midsummer Night's Dream
Fingal's Cave
Elijah


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The octet.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely the Piano Trios, they're amazing.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

String quartets, too.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

His 'Songs Without Words' are also great.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Piano trios and quartets
Octet, SQ Op. 80, 12, 13 and even 44
viola and cello sonatas...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

His chamber pieces are lovely. Last night, I listened to an early piece, Piano Sextet op.110, surprisingly "late Classical" sounding.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I definitely agree the Octet is a must! Other chamber works are the Piano Trio #1 and string quartets (many really like Op. 60 his last quartet). 

I love his string quintet #2 and the piano concerto #2 as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All of the above, and the other overtures.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

The Songs without words and Piano Trios are wonderful! - I have really warmed to Mendelssohn this year and he is becoming one of my favourite composers. I bought a Box Set of his Chamber Music from Brilliant Classics and would recommend this for further listening if you enjoy chamber works, the performances are all great! .


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Conor71 said:


> The Songs without words and Piano Trios are wonderful! - I have really warmed to Mendelssohn this year and he is becoming one of my favourite composers. I bought a Box Set of his Chamber Music from Brilliant Classics and would recommend this for further listening if you enjoy chamber works, the performances are all great! .


Have you listened to the Viola Sonata? I found it surprisingly a very pleasant listening (He wrote it when he was 14)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pieck said:


> Have you listened to the Viola Sonata? I found it surprisingly a very pleasant listening (He wrote it when he was 14)


I've listened through the entire box now and I enjoyed all of it! - I must admit that I've listened to the Viola Sonata only once or twice so I'll make sure and give it a good repeat listen at some stage .


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The string quintets are my favorite works.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Play list, anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=A875E08C2CB5B823


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

The Fantasia in F♯ minor for piano (the so-called Sonate Écossaise) is quite enjoyable.

I'm also fond of his string symphonies.


----------



## BarenboimFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Definitely the Piano Trios, they're amazing.


THIS. Get the Glenn Gould recordings, I don't like Glenn Gould very much for some reason, but...I really like these recordings he did of the trios.

Also, the Lieder ohne Woerter are a must listen


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Definitely the Piano Trios, they're amazing.


Yes they are, and this CD I've enjoyed for twenty years.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If you want a more modern recording of the Piano Trios, the Trio Jean-Paul did one to critical acclaim, which I adore.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

From more recent releases of Mendelssohn Piano Trios, this is the one I like. Swiss Piano Trio takes urgency to its limit, without losing too much of the poetry.










Review:

http://www.audite.de/en/download/pdf/review/10255.pdf


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Definitely move on to his chamber works.. just like the other said!


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

String symphonies, Piano concerto 2-3, Songs without words!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mendelssohn cello and piano works. A suggested recording...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

> The Songs without words and Piano Trios are wonderful! - I have really warmed to Mendelssohn this year and he is becoming one of my favourite composers. I bought a Box Set of his Chamber Music from Brilliant Classics and would recommend this for further listening if you enjoy chamber works, the performances are all great


I'm glad to hear this!! I'm glad that I'm not the only Mendel-maniac


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Where to go next with Mendelssohn?


Take him to your favourite night club.


----------

